# My new foster boy



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow, Handsome. That boy won't go without a home for long at all


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, he is really handsome!! What's his story?


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He is one handsome boy! Glad he's about to find a furever home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one gorgeous boy. I bet he will be adopted in no time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He was an owner surrender. They got transferred and had to go to temporary housing that wouldn't allow the dog.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is one handsome boy.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He is absolutely goregous!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, what a hunk!  Enjoy him while you can!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dax*

Dax is one gorgeous hunk!!

You are SO LUCKY, and of course, so is he!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Such a gorgeous guy, and a great smile. How could anyone give up that sweet face??


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is beautiful. Hope he finds a loving forever home soon.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Beautiful boy!! He will have no problem finding his furever home! Thanks for helping him


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

First of all, I love his name!! Secondly - what a beauty! Thirdly - look at all that fur on him! What a cute fluffy man!


----------

